# How can I keep my hedgehog warm?



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I can't seem to keep him warm enough, and I think he's possibly getting sick. I don't think Axel's attempted hibernation yet, but I'm not home during the day to tell.
For the past while, my room's been freezing and I can't get my parents to let me change the temperature of the house, because everyone else will "suffer". I also share a room with my little sister, who whines and complains when it gets "too hot" in the room.
Axel has a sterillite bin as a cage, so it retains heat, and I also have it ontop of my dresser. My room is small, so when it does get warm, it stays warm for a while. But I don't have a CHE. I just can't afford it and nobody in my household will help me out.
All I have is a heating pad, which has worked okay until now. I still keep it on to keep him warm and I hold him as much as I can, but I can't hold him forever.
I just can't afford the CHE and whatnot. And my parents aren't wanting to help. They just don't care, and my sister is so difficult, wanting it cold in the room all the time. I don't have anywhere else to put him, because my father doesn't want to listen to Axel all night and my cats will try getting in his cage.

In truth, I hadn't intended to buy Axel. I got him from a reptile show when I only went to LOOK at some regular hedgehogs to better prepare myself for one as a pet. Buying Axel was a selfish thing I had done. He was just so beautiful and I loved him. And some other families with their little kids were crowding around, wanting to touch and buy him. I freaked and bought him on impulse.
:c
I feel so bad, and I'm trying to take care of him the best I can.
But I can't even afford a CHE.

I don't know what to do. But I know he's not as warm as he should be and I need some help.
I can't take away the heating pad at this point and I can't just stay home to keep him warm on my lap. What can I do until I can scrounge up some money..? 
I know I've done wrong, but I'm just looking for some sort of answer at this point. :c


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My absolute most honest opinion?

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'm only thinking of the well being of your hedgehog.
I honestly think that the best course of action is to find him a new home who has the funds and either already knows how to care for a hedgehog, or willing to learn(through here if needed). 

If you cannot afford a CHE, how will you afford a vet bill when he does actually get sick? With the constant cool, what if he catches a cold, becomes a uri, and then becomes pneumonia? Will your parents pay the vet bills when they won't dish out ~$100 for a CHE setup? 

Sometimes, the hardest thing is to know when you are in over your head and you must do what you really don't want to do in order to make the life of the animal better. 

Again, please don't take this the wrong way. I fully understand that you are trying the best that you can. But when you are living with parents who have a firm hold on what you can and cannot do, you are very limited. So please, take a step back, and try to look at your situation without thinking about how much you want to keep your hedgehog. Think about what is best for him. Just because I really don't know what else you can do. He's already in a bin, which means the walls are well enclosed to keep heat in, and you don't want to cover the top because the ventilation will become very poor, but heat rises. So no matter what, heat will be escaping.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you have a thermometer to keep track of the temperature? If not, add that to the CHE set up for things to get, so you can keep an eye on it.

For now...all I can think of is to keep using the heating pad and do what you can. Insulate the cage as much as you can, but be careful of the heating pad, not to create a fire hazard. Perhaps a partial lid on the bin (unless you already have one?) will help hold heat in as well. Make sure he has plenty of blankets to snuggle into. Unfortunately, I can't think of any other suggestions for short-term.

Long-term towards getting a CHE, save up and earn money any way you can. Cut all other spending - food, movies, whatever you might normally spend money on. If your parents give you money for things like that, ask them for it, and save it towards the CHE instead. Ask if you can do some kind of big chore or project around the house in exchange for some money - perhaps a big cleaning/organization project, taking charge of shovelling snow, etc.

Ask your neighbors if they need anything done in exchange for a fee - shovelling, yardwork, cleaning, buying groceries, dogwalking, etc. 

Do you have old games, books, movies, etc. that you don't play or watch anymore? Look for a used store for that kind of thing in the area and sell some stuff. Games and movies especially might get you more than a dollar or two (typical for books, usually) and help get you a bit more towards a CHE.

Make sure you're definitely getting the right equipment as well - if money is hard for you to get, you don't want to waste it on the right thing. CHE bulb (not a heating bulb for reptiles), a CHE-safe lamp (Fluker's clamp lamps are the most popular), and a thermostat, not a rheostat. Also make sure the thermometer is digital and with a probe for the most accurate results. You can find those pretty cheap at stores like Walmart. The thermostat will likely be the most expensive. You'll probably only need a 60-watt CHE bulb since the cage is a bin and will hold heat. Likewise, either an 8.5-inch or 10-inch lamp would probably both work fine, though 10-inch is usually the most recommended. Make sure you don't start using the bulb/lamp until you have the thermostat, as it could easily overheat him instead.

And I do agree with Immortalia's post as well...it's obvious that you care about Axel a LOT, but you have to keep in mind that a hedgehog can be very expensive and the situation could end up much worse if something happens where he needs immediate vet attention and your parents won't help. We've seen it happen on the forum before, and it makes us worry about situations like this. :?


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I understand about the new home thing...
And I've often thought about it because I feel so bad about what I'm doing to him.
:/

But I just can't let him go... He's like the only thing I have at the moment. Other than a therapist and a boyfriend that is years older than me, I only have Axel. I'm trying hard to save up money; and I have. It's just, without an allowance and unable to find a job ANYWHERE, it's hard.

I have a lid on the bin that has nice holes in it, as well as part of it cut to allow the wheel to fit without catching. So, there's ventilation there. At night, I cover the one side of the cage that doesn't have the wheel, and during the day; cover the wheel.
I also check the heater many times and rarely have it on high; knowing how hazardous it is.

I've stuffed tons and tons of fabric into his house and he loves that. I also drape a shirt over his little house to keep him warm in there.


I think he's warm...just not where he needs to be. His belly and feet are warm. I just don't feel like I'm doing enough.
And if all else fails, I'll probably just give up my ticket to the prom and just borrow the money from my boyfriend.

I just can't get rid of him like that... I at least want to make him feel better before I do anything like that. 
I'll get the money for a CHE eventually, I'm just looking for a temporary fix...just to keep him as warm as possible. 

Kind of being selfish, I guess.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Can you ask your boyfriend for money now, and skip prom and pay him back?

I remember prom. It's really special.

But what will you remember in years to come? What will you regret? If you do nothing and he dies, will that regret last longer than your prom memories?


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I think him dying would be a whole lot more regret.

I'm not paying for prom myself. My boyfriend is paying for it. But I'm sure he'll let me borrow money...
The only issue is his mother; who's against everything he does.

It's issues within issues...but if push comes to shove, I'll definitely just skip out on prom. I could always go again some other year, just not with him.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Can someone recommend a good Che bulb?


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree with the above posters in saying that the best option for you would honestly probably just be giving him to someone who can thoroughly take care of him...do you know any good friends that would be able to take good care of him until you have the money to do it yourself, and then maybe they can return him to you? Please don't take offense to this, but as was stated before, we're just thinking in the best interest of your hedgehog.

That said, since you are being (and you must admit, I'm sorry) somewhat selfish in keeping him when you can't give him the proper care, look into one of those heat bulbs that emit a red light. Until I've got the money for a CHE bulb, I'm using that with a clamp light and I believe the total for that was $20-25 dollars (Mind you, I also have a space heater going for the times I am not holding my hedgie myself). That should do to at least keep him a little warmer until you can scrounge the money up for a better setup. It won't do for good, but it will keep him safer and warmer until you can get what he really needs.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I know, I understand.
But I don't trust anyone.
I honestly have no friends. :/ And I don't trust family.


I'm getting the money...and I bumped the heat up in the house now...
It's the best I can do for the moment. And I really don't even want to consider getting rid of him right now. I'm sorry...

Please recommend a specific lamp and bulb...
I don't think I can use a clamp lamp, and I can't find many good bulbs on Amazon; they're all for reptiles.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You'll need a Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE), a thermostat to control it, a 10 inch dome fixture rated for a CHE and a thermometer to monitor the temperature in the cage.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I know, but any specific brands? Flucker's, ZooMed..?
I can't find any Flucker's lamps that have large enough domes...
But I'll look a little more.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This should work fine for a plastic bin with a 60-watt CHE - http://www.amazon.com/Flukers-Repta-Cla ... clamp+lamp

For a bulb, I'd recommend getting one in person at a pet store if you can - there's less chance it'll break during shipping, you can open the box and make sure it looks normal (not misshapen or anything suspicious-looking that might suggest defective), and it'll be easier to return if it does end up being defective or something. The only bulbs I can recall having experience with is Petsmart's brand, All Living Things. they always worked fine for me.

As far as using a clamp lamp, you'll need to modify the lid on the bin so you can clamp it to the bin wall, or find something else to clamp it to that will keep it aimed at the cage and not tilt. Make sure however you set it up, it won't have a chance of falling or touching the plastic - the lamp itself can get pretty hot too, though not as bad as the bulb.

Also, for thermostat, this is the most commonly used one - http://www.amazon.com/Zilla-11939-Tempe ... thermostat


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you.
I've passed over the lamp a few times, because I thought I might need a 10"...
But since I have only one bin for the moment, I guess the 8.5" will work until I can get a job or start taking art commissions.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

You can also get a lamp with the ceramic top at any hardware store for a lot less. Only problem with them is they don't have a on/off switch. Any brand of CHE will work, 40-60 watt is what I recommend. I don't really see why you would need a 100 watt or more.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing is making sure the lamp is CHE-rated - if they're from hardware stores, they may not necessarily say that they're safe for CHEs somewhere, since they're targeted for something other than animals.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

GailC said:


> You can also get a lamp with the ceramic top at any hardware store for a lot less. Only problem with them is they don't have a on/off switch. Any brand of CHE will work, 40-60 watt is what I recommend. I don't really see why you would need a 100 watt or more.


Just because a lamp has the ceramic socket does not mean it is safe for the heat produced by a CHE. Using something other than the recommended fixture risks a fire.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

The lamps I get from the hardware store are made for use with 150 watt heat bulbs, they are specifically made for heating chicken pens. I've been using them for about 10 years now with reptiles.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A CHE gives off a lot more heat than a heat bulb. I know the fixtures you mean, we used them all the time when we raised pea****s, pheasants and other exotic birds. I would never use one for a CHE, they aren't safe for them.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

the fixture for a CHE bulb... can one get one at say petsmart or do you have to go to lowe's?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The one I linked is found at a lot of pet stores, including Petsmart and I think Petco. It should be in the reptile section, but not all stores carry all sizes and for most cages, the 10" one should be used.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll be looking for one next time I go to Petsmart. I'm sure they have one, I just haven't been looking.

I'm also taking him to the vet sometime soon, guys... Thank you all for your help and opinions. I got crazy, but I understand all of what you say.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

She obviously cares about him very much. . It's hard to be young sometimes... But she's obviously trying very hard.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe someone could donate one to you. You could ask some of the hedgehog rescues if they have any extra equipment, or you can post that you need a used CHE. It seems like someone on this forum would have something like that, for example if they had a hedgehog who passed away?
Another thought is, if you can just get a thermometer to find out the temperature in the cage then it might give you some peace of mind. The fact is that he seems to be doing OK thus far, correct? His feet are warm, his belly is warm, etc.
I had a hedgehog before when I lived in Alaska and that was before CHE lamps became a popular thing to use for hedgehogs...in any event, I did try to keep the room warm but it certainly was not 73+ in there, it was probably more like 68-70. I used a heating pad the whole time she was alive and she did OK with it. I know it isn't ideal, but your hog will probably get by OK until you get the money.
Another thing I had, for if the power went out or something were those hand/foot warmer packets. I would put them in a wool sock and then put it in Snoballs nest box (not underneath her or anything) just be careful because they can get really hot if they aren't wrapped up in something.
Just a thought, good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

@shmurciakova

I'm getting some money up to get Axel a CHE, bulb, and thermostat. It gets warmer in the room during the day with the light on, so it might not be too bad. It just got really cold one night...I mean, ridiculously so. He got a cold from it, but I brought him to the vet today and we're going to be giving him some Baytril.
Everything's a little better now. c:
Thank you so very much, though!


----------

